# Sketch Challenge



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I just thought of a really hard challenge that has a lot to do with the "Stogie Drawing". We should have a "Sketch Challenge" with funny Caricatures with Fellow forum Members with there Hav's. I think that would be pretty cool and very creative.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If only I could draw! I think my Hav drawing would look like a stick figure on four legs. ound:

I would love to see other people's sketches, though! And maybe I can get my sister, who draws really well, to do one so as to redeem my drawing abilities.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well we can take our Hav's to the fairs that they have in small towns where they have the novelty artists that will draw couple for like $10-20 which is what we could use for our Hav's. I like that idea. it seems a little more creative then a photo. A little more backdated....not using so much technology to do it.

Derek


----------

